# Sunshine Coast, Australia



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi anybody, my name is Adam, the title is where I live, what about you? 
Trying to dig my way out from under the pressures I put on myself because I don't know any other way.
Long time social anxiety sufferer, well aware of the damage isolation has done to me and I want to change that.
Maybe there's something I can share with you that could be helpful and visa versa?
Anyway, lets see how this goes.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Jamaica: Land of wood and water  Weh deh gwaan?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Adam, I actually live on the Sunshine Coast as well.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Paul, I've been away from SAS for awhile, that's what I do, I find something good then let it slide away, so I'm back, thanks for saying hi.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im in Gold Coast :/ Anyway if you are isolated then i suggest you try whatever you can to face your anxiety, like what you are doing now. Anxiety gets worse if you dont get out so going outdoors more helps you to be less anxious. Good luck!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Hi Paul, I've been away from SAS for awhile, that's what I do, I find something good then let it slide away, so I'm back, thanks for saying hi.


My Dad lived for a long time up on the Sunshine Coast - a lovely part of the world. I'm in Melbourne.

Maybe if you can't get enough together you could see if there're any meetups in Brisbane or something?


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice sad1231234, recently I've been spending more time outside, as in out the back, because it's been so cold inside, and it does feel good. What ever works right.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks don, Brisbane is about 2/1/2 hrs from me but i'm hearing you.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Thanks don, Brisbane is about 2/1/2 hrs from me but i'm hearing you.


No worries. Do you ever go to Mooloolaba? Really nice beach there. 

Wouldn't mind being there now - it's a bit nippy down here at the moment.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Your right Don, it is a bit nippy. I live in an ice box, so I make trips outside to warm up.

Hey Don could you do me a favour, does this reply come to you or do you check the thread? Thanks, one of many things i'm trying to figure out.


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Penrith, NSW.

Not a local though.

The temperature is ridiculous in the morning and night is the worst haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome, I hope you try with your sa too, otherwise it stitches into your identity really tightly.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Your right Don, it is a bit nippy. I live in an ice box, so I make trips outside to warm up.
> 
> Hey Don could you do me a favour, *does this reply come to you or do you check the thread?* Thanks, one of many things i'm trying to figure out.


haha - no it doesn't. You have to quote me (or whoever you're wanting to quote) or use the "at" symbol and then write a username - like this: @stillpushingmyselfalong

I just happened to have another look at the thread.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

OK cool, like this @don ?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> OK cool, like this @don ?


Yep, that's it.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

don said:


> Yep, that's it.


Thanks heaps


----------



## analyticalan (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm from Melbourne and it's freezing all the time - makes it hard to get out and do things, especially when the sun starts to disappear in the afternoon.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

zanemwarwick said:


> Penrith, NSW.
> 
> Not a local though.
> 
> ...


My wife and I talked about moving south because it's cooler and she struggled with the heat a lot back then, and also we took a road trip from Melbourne to Sunshine Coast and the country side reminded us of home. We never made a decision which is a reoccurring theme for us, and here we stayed.


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> My wife and I talked about moving south because it's cooler and she struggled with the heat a lot back then, and also we took a road trip from Melbourne to Sunshine Coast and the country side reminded us of home. We never made a decision which is a reoccurring theme for us, and here we stayed.


The afternoon is quite hot here though.

And I've never been to the Sunshine Coast and looking at Google Image, it looks beautiful! It reminds me of my last year's trip to my friend's house in Forster, which is also a gorgeous.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

zanemwarwick said:


> The afternoon is quite hot here though.
> 
> And I've never been to the Sunshine Coast and looking at Google Image, it looks beautiful! It reminds me of my last year's trip to my friend's house in Forster, which is also a gorgeous.


I think it's a unique are because of the great dividing range and it's location, it's not too hot. The range keeps the rain clouds more local coming in from the east I think, so you get all the green growth. I come from New Zealand, and it's always raining there, and cold, the main reason I came to Australia, but I dread the thought of living inland, aside from the heat, it's kind of like major cities for me, where there's very little vegetation.
I'd like to know more about the area, but well, look at the community I belong to :roll


----------

